# where to find plastic lids



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy wide mouth plastic lids (the type that screw on canning jars)? Or is there something else that is cheap that everyone uses when selling your honey. Has to be something that goes on glass canning jars, cause that's what I have for now. Thanks


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Around my neck of the woods most grocery stores carry them. Kroger, walmart both have canning sections with jars, lids, etc. thats where I get mine. IF that fails many possibilities online


----------

